# Thinking about that word "no".



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My thoughts are that sometimes a positive response isn't good enough.

My example would be a little kid bolting out into the road without looking. How can you positively respond to that?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The only time my trainers say not to use the word 'no' is when we're doing agility. They want the whole experience to be fun. 

If you want to stay away from the word, try making a sharp "eh" sound instead.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am old school.. my dogs get no's...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

"no" works in our house and I'm a firm believer that some dogs NEED firmer corrections than others. Of course, it's the tone, rather than the word, that makes a difference-they do have to know when we mean business!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> If you want to stay away from the word, try making a sharp "eh" sound instead.


My breeder told me to use the "eh" sound. Problem is, I can't make that sound. So Otto get "No". Sometimes I will give him a sharp "Hey" But "no" is the word that works best.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Either works for my dogs. I see nothing wrong with saying NO to dogs or kids. Our next door neighbors two boys are terrors. She does the count to three for them to stop, and if they don't, it is time out in their room (TV, DVD, Nintendo, toys, etc). One day the younger one, about 5 at the time went riding down the street and she was yelling for him to come back. Then she started counting and by the time she got to 3 he had already turned the corner. When she caught up with him it was "time out for 30 minutes --in the bedroom with all the above mentioned stuff. My husband told her instead of time out, he needed an a$$ busting. My one sister-in-law who is a teacher said the fear of the teacher's paddle is the only thing that kept her quiet in school--she kept talking, she got a paddling. Today there is nothing she can do to shut a talking kid up.


----------



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

My boys get "no" or a sharp "drop it!". Drop it works really well for Alex, who immediately spits whatever it is out and looks at you like "What? I didn't have anything in my mouth." Drop it also worked with Lucus and Cody. Dillon, on the other paw, treats "Drop it!" as if I'm saying "hurry up and chew faster" so he gets a "NO!" and that seems to work with him. He knows if I say no, it's definitely something he's not supposed to be chewing on.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie gets "No".... "Drop It" ( only works with toys) and "Bring It To Momma" when she has something she isnt suppose to have.... when she comes over to me she automatically drops its it in front of me with out being told. As she brings it to me she has this look on her face like..Ah come on... mom do I really have to give it up!!!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

nope...I ain't sayin "bring it to momma"... I'll stick with "NO!!!"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She loves her Momma..and only listens to me..... and NO and drop it just doesnt work with her on certain things....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We use the word no also and it seems to have the proper effect. Each animal knows their name and who is in trouble!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

greg bell said:


> nope...I ain't sayin "bring it to momma"... I'll stick with "NO!!!"


When Lucky has a "no no", I sweetly call him over and he drops it and I give him all sorts of hugs kisses and loving and tell him what a great "retriever" he is....


----------

